# Lake Powell



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That place is amazing!! Not only is the fishing just incredible but the scenery is breathtaking. On the way down to the Lake I told my wife that I wanted to catch seven species. This would include the three species of Bass, Bluegill and Green Sunfish, and Carp and Catfish.

The first night at Antelope Point Marina, we ate some hot-wings and pizza. There were carp all over the place and I thought there maybe some stripers below them so off I went to grab the rods from the houseboat. The carp cooperated but there were no Stipers to be had.








The next morning we boated up lake to Gunsight pass where were to spend the week!








We got to the beach, set the anchors, and I was off! I cruised out in my tube and caught this decent Smallie. 








The water was up to 83 degrees in the afternoons so I knew it would be tough fishing. Then there was the moon that was like a spotlight all night. Fishing wasnt super fast but I did manage six of the seven species. I got two really nice Largemouth but I was in the kayak and didnt dare take the camera. **O** I took it out to the same place the next day but we couldnt get another bucket mouth. Let me just tell you that watching any fish smash a top water popper is AMAZING!! 








Here are some pics of fish from the trip. My little bro likes to fish so he is in a lot of them.
























I love Green Sunnys!

























































Some scenery shots.
















Rainbow bridge and a dinosaur track the parks guy pointed out!
































We explored a slot canyon on the wave runners called "Labyrinth"








It kept getting more and more narrow!








































It wan an incredible trip that I look forward to every year! If you have never been to powell, GO!! September and May are the best fishing but even mid summer is a great time to go. Until next year...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics, great report.

That bluegill is a pig.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome, I really like your toenail polish in the track pic  

Hey, you can invite me on those trips now you know.

By the way Nor-tah, are you getting geared up for the elk hunt? They had a pretty big fire in one of the good places, don't know the status of it right now.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice job Nor-tah! Looks like you had a great trip. I want to go back soooo bad.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Nice trip Nor-tah! I am headed there Monday for a week and camping by Gunsight as well. I hope to get into the stripers. Good job on catching 6 different kinds of fish. Where you able to cross any new fish off the list? I love lake powell!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks awesome! I've never been and I keep calling it a 'someday' spot.

It'll happen. Great pics. 

You guys had all the toys for a great time, eh? Sweet.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great report and pics, looks like a great time.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Bowgy- Haha Yeah, I wish the definition showed better in the picture!! That polish is painted argyle. There are some talented Asians in Arizona where I got it done!! 
I saw the effects of that fire coming home. Lots of smog in the air.  I think we will be ok still. I have been talking with Mike and my dad trying to nail down a week for scouting. We need to find the water, you guys have not had much down south. Hopefully it gets cold early this year!

troutgass- Stripers were the one fish I couldnt get. THere were a few chasing shad early in the mornings. I wouldnt call them boils by any means. I hooked one casting in front of them but it got off. If I had a boat I would have found a big shaded wall and dropped anchovies. I talked to some guys having success doing that. 

fatbass- I have been wondering about Willard! I read somewhere that guys were going through tanks of gas chasing birds out there. :lol: The only bluegill I have ever seen that big was in California. I havent been to Alabama though. :wink:


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like you had a great time. Great pics and nice looking fish.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Powell is my favorite place in the world. But that might be because I haven't been to Alaska. Thanks for bringing back some killer pics. I'm sure you have a couple more photo albums full so post some more up. We'll have to hook up soon and get back down to Yuba.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the vacation pics, you look like you had the right set up for powell between the jet ski's, houseboat, and ski-boat. I haven't been there in 10 years but I remember fishing off the back of the houseboat with leftover steak and just slaying the catfish. We would also have the stripers to the back of the house boat I would break up a hot dog and stick my hook in one of the pieces. Wouldn't you know it that they ate every piece except the one with the hook in it.... We did get one on a banjo minnow though...


----------

